# Squirrel Again



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Took this one with a head shot and 36. Lead from about 30 feet .














Had to fix bands with a knot at the pouch , it did the trick .


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting! Nice slingshot


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot ! isnt .36 is 000 buckshot ?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

dankungmaster said:


> Took this one with a head shot and 36. Lead from about 30 feet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you prepare the squirrels you hunt?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! (the shooting I mean, not the cooking)

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> dankungmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Took this one with a head shot and 36. Lead from about 30 feet .
> ...


Get all the fat and meat from about 5 or 6 of em minus the bones , slowcook in a crick pot all day with beans , rice , pork gravy , green peppers and onions , with sal and pepper .


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pic and info on the latex. rigged up and still did the trick, good shooting


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

The key to getting the tough meat off the bones is a simmer for about two hours. I tear the meat off with my fingers, getting the meat into smaller sized shredded pieces. I keep the juice I simmered it in, as it is full of nutrients. Add whatever vegetables you would like to the juice and cook for an hour and a half to two hours right under a light boil. So good.

Nice kill and enjoy!


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shot with a nice slingshot


----------

